# Pain after jumping/two point



## IlovemyArabian (Jan 8, 2022)

So I’ve been riding for 6 years now and been jumping for 3 1/2 years and I was jumping no more than once a week but the last couple months I’ve been hunter jumping 2-4 times a week Because I’m planning on showing in the spring,but recently my back hurts really really bad after and during the ride and I’m sore for like 2-3 days after it hurts to two point,post the trot or to just sit up straight.
Any advice?please help!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Sounds like your riding position is not what it should be and you have bruised the groin area or pulled/strained those muscles. You are likely also hitting the saddle instead of lightly landing after a jump. Saddle fit may not be ideal. I'd also think if you are hurting this badly then your horses back is probably sore as well.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

If you just get into two point and ride like that for a while without jumping does it hurt? Also, if you emulate the position on the ground does it hurt? Just trying to eliminate jumping and saddle.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Sounds like the twist of the saddle may be to wide, the saddle seat size is not correct for your anatomy or the saddle head is to high, to wide and you are positioning above it and landing on it to often....ouch.
Since you should be in lessons with jumping this much speak to your instructor and let them know what you feel.
Their eyes watching you may correct a problem with form over fences and posting or may see something totally unexpected occurring...
We can only guess, those on the ground eyes are more apt to see what is truly is creating painful after-effects to you.
🐴....


----------



## AnotherEquestrian (Dec 20, 2021)

I would second the statements made by others above, and also recommend that you find a comfortable set of stretches to do both before and after riding. There are hundreds of apps out there with stretches on them, but you don't necessarily need to go with one geared toward riding — I don't. I personally use an app that includes a full-splits regimen, which is the stretch I use as it has 15 different exercises that stretch different muscles used in riding. I can't do full splits, but I do the stretches to the best of my ability and I've noticed a huge difference in my riding. I'm not sore, tense, or in pain.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

anything else changed, beyond your increase amount in riding?

Is it your 'lady bits' that are hurting? (meaning the soft parts of female anatomy 'down there')?


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Only thing close to this was a coccyx injury/slipped disc - maybe the back pain affected your position with has had the unfortunate effect of smashing, um, other bits. You really should rest and get it checked. If you're stiff and come off your landing/you could be additionally compromised.


----------



## IlovemyArabian (Jan 8, 2022)

Horsef said:


> If you just get into two point and ride like that for a while without jumping does it hurt? Also, if you emulate the position on the ground does it hurt? Just trying to eliminate jumping and saddle.





Horsef said:


> If you just get into two point and ride like that for a while without jumping does it hurt? Also, if you emulate the position on the ground does it hurt? Just trying to eliminate jumping and saddle.
> [/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IlovemyArabian (Jan 8, 2022)

tinyliny said:


> anything else changed, beyond your increase amount in riding?
> 
> Is it your 'lady bits' that are hurting? (meaning the soft parts of female anatomy 'down there')?


No not really but I slowly increased my amount of riding and jumping before jumping as much as I do now.
And no my lady parts aren’t hurting


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

@IlovemyArabian So you hurt in that position no matter where you are. This is what I would do: stop riding for a week and see if there is an improvement. If there is an improvement I would try to switch the saddle to something else and get a different pair of breeches (they could be too tight and putting you in an awkward position) and a different pair of stirrups. Maybe even switch the horse to a narrower one if possible.

If there is no improvement after a week or after switching the saddle I would go to a doctor. 

There is something wrong. Your riding position might be wrong but I doubt it is horribly wrong - you’ve been taking too many lessons for it to go unnoticed and cause such a dramatic issue.

If you do go to a doctor you need to be prepared to be told “Well, don’t ride then”. Doctors are primarily concerned with solving the medical issues, not with keeping us entertained. I was told the above by two different doctors on two different issues. You may need to search for a sports specialist.

Anyhow, you sound like a young person and such pain isn’t really expected in young people. I would try to get to the bottom of it.

Best of luck.


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

If you are doing two lessons/week of predominantly two point, you may be straining your muscles. Maybe try stretching beforehand and varying your position (some sitting trot or posting trot in between) during classes and work up to more time in two point.

Once, I did 40 min of two point in a lesson followed by a 1.5 hour trail ride the same day and I could barely walk for 4 days after. Now I know I have to pace myself with the two point and I have also built more muscle and core strength it is better.


----------

